# Unable to remove/replace tub stopper



## tyanny (Oct 22, 2007)

Our tubs have the kind of pop-ups that "Unscrew".
I somehow removed one tub pop-up when trying to remove some hair and am afraid to replace it because I can not see any way to get turning tension on the inner brass post which spins freely inside the half-inch chrome tube.

These are the simple push-pull type, not the pull and twist type which have a small finger on the side which fits in a slot on the chrome tube (that type I understand how to get turning pressure on the inner brass post)

I can't figure out how to get screwing/unscrewing tension on the center brass post of ours.  It is Watco patent #4720877. I looked at their patent on the .gov site and that didn't help me either. Please help. It should be a matter of pulling up whilst turning, or pushing down whilst turning, but neither way engages anything on the inner part.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Tyanny:
Try sticking a screwdriver in beside the stopper to hold the center post. Don't use much pressure on the screwdriver because brass is  rather soft metal and could break off.
A pair of needle nose pliers might give you a good advantage too.
Please post back and let us know how it turns out.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure how I would make an adaptor for this but when I have a problem like this I try to chuck the piece in my electric drill. It seems that when I get it spinning fast near threads like this it will catch and start threading. You do have to be careful you don't crossthread but a touch on the threads with a file to be sure of a slight taper usually works. First, test the threads with a nut you have to be sure it will spin on easily.


----------



## tyanny (Oct 23, 2007)

Perhaps I explained myself wrong. I can find no way to get the brass center post to turn when placed into the tub drain. Turning the chromed knurled knob, (which protrudes out when the pop-up is in the tub)  only turns the chrome portion of the pop-up which then spins freely around the brass portion which has the threads (see photo above).

Even were there enough room, I don't want to hold the brass center post. I need to Turn the brass center post.

Similarly, spinning the knurled knob fast would just spin the chrome part fast. There must be some trick to get it to engage and turn the brass part. And if it did by chance catch by spinning fast, it would probably seat so well I would never be able to remove it again if necessary.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 24, 2007)

The knob and chrome part appears to be soldered to the brass center post. That solder must have been broken somehow. You could remove the rubber parts and attempt to resolder the center post. I would use a silver-bearing solder because it will bond reguardless of what has been used before.
Glenn


----------



## tyanny (Oct 25, 2007)

No, Glenn.
The brass and chrome portions can not be soldiered and could not have been soldiered or it would not be a pop-up!  It is the brass portion sliding up and down in the chrome tube which allows the stopper to go up and down.


----------



## asbestos (Oct 26, 2007)

I understand what you are talking about with the pop up. I think there might be a way to pop up _and off_ the chrome part leaving you with the brass part  that you could screw in or just go ahead and drop down the drain.


----------



## tyanny (Oct 26, 2007)

Asbestos...I started fiddling with the top part after you said that, and Look what I found - The chrome knurled knob unscrewed from the rest of the chrome portion exposing the center brass rod with a fitting which can be turned with an ordinary seat removal tool.  Bingo!  (see the second picture) - problem solved, thanks all.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Way to go Asbestos!! I feel a little embarassed sitting here with a Master Plumber's license. But, hey we never get too old to learn.
Glenn


----------



## Sparkles1704 (Feb 22, 2008)

This posting just saved me a lot of time. Thanks!


----------



## glawson123 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a stopper like that, and I can't get it out. The stopper turns but does not unscrew. My tub drains very slowly, and nothing I do will speed it up. I thought if I could get the stopper out, I could possibly locate the problem. Any suggestions on how to get the plug out?


----------



## Dugan27 (May 29, 2008)

Sparkles1704 said:


> This posting just saved me a lot of time. Thanks!



+1 Same here. Thanks all!


----------



## Dugan27 (May 29, 2008)

glawson123 said:


> I have a stopper like that, and I can't get it out. The stopper turns but does not unscrew. My tub drains very slowly, and nothing I do will speed it up. I thought if I could get the stopper out, I could possibly locate the problem. Any suggestions on how to get the plug out?



It appears we need to unscrew the knurled portion of the chrome stopper.


----------



## wareagle (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a similar problem removing my pop-up stopper but mine does not have the knob on top, just a smooth cover. Also, the center post is plastic, not metal... The mechanism that makes it stay down is not working any more and I need to repair or replace the whole thing. Any ideas on how to remove it???


----------



## TeraT (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is how I figure this problem out. 1. You have to close the stopper 2.I used a wrench to forcely but slowly turn the knurled chrome/top piece anti-clock wise.(before turning with the wrench if you used your hands to try turn it it will feel like it stop and lock in. You will have to used wrench or pliers to forcely turn slowly.)
Good luck


----------



## dbturner (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for this posting. I had been trying what I thought was every way possible to fix that plug.


----------

